# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  3D printing presentation in OT

## kenworth736177

Hi. I am an Occupational Therapy Assistant student. I am making a presentation to the OOTA (Ohio Occupational Therapy Association) in July on 3D prosthetic printing. I thought it would be really amazing to have an actual 3D prosthetic for my presentation. I am throwing this out there to see if anyone has a defective one or one that I can buy to use. Any thoughts on this would be great. Thank you and have a nice day.

----------


## hdmitry

You should look at the Amazon  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

well by july you could have spent a couple of hundred bucks on a printer and made your own :-)

Much better doing presentation if you have first hand knowlege of the actual making process :-)

----------

